# New Mignon range from Eureka to arrive in March



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Bella Barista have advised me to hold off buying a Mignon Mk2 until the new range comes in, which will hopefully be sometime next month (March 2018)

They have said that all three will be improvements on the Mk2, and that the cheapest of the three (the "Silenzio") will be just £289.

They are slightly larger, and won't have the shield logo on the front, which I always liked.

Eureka are apparently planning on continuing production of the Mk2 for another year or so, which seems a little strange if the new ones are being marketed as cheaper and better.

Do you think we might see a glut of Mk2 Mignons on the second hand market in the next few months?

R

http://www.eureka.co.it/en/catalogo/prodotti/macinacaff%c3%a8+istantaneo/1/19.aspx


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

2/3 new ones will have the same sized burrs as the current one (50mm), 1 will have 55mm.

2/3 gain a touch screen with dosing ability.

They all have a 260W, up from 225W - still at 1350rpm.

Interesting, but the basic one is still going be as capable as the current Mignon burr wise, maybe more torque (does it need it? i've never tried one).

I don't think that's going to be any incentive to sell the current and buy the basic next month as i suspect the upgrade path is going to be up a class, not sideways (Olympus, Atom etc, if buying new from same company).

What might shake the situation up is the Niche in June (finger crossed) if it delivers on its promises.

Then entry level grinders might be available in above average numbers?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I prefer the look of the older ones


----------



## ksuddell (Feb 19, 2018)

From all I've read on the Mignon mk2 it was the grinder I had my heart set on. Reason for not buying sooner was the mention of these new models and if there is any improvements however small, coupled with a lower RRP, is music to my ears. Will wait for user reviews but excited for these


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Just emailed BB about these new models today, but no news yet. Will post when I hear anything


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd order a Niche instead if you can stand the wait. Dave's review of them on here sounds like they'll be a game changer


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Emailed Bella Barista. Due date now April & all will be more expensive than Mignon.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Irrespective of any praise of functionality, I personally think the Niche looks awful.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

If it helps, Elektros will apparently have stock as of tomorrow...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

i think the base model looks a bit plain as they appear to have lost the chrome and badge that gave it that gumball machine look.........

the digital version looks quite good tho....

i was looking at the mignon as my first grinder.....guess i could wait to see new prices


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> i think the base model looks a bit plain as they appear to have lost the chrome and badge that gave it that gumball machine look.........
> 
> the digital version looks quite good tho....
> 
> i was looking at the mignon as my first grinder.....guess i could wait to see new prices


Got an email from Gianni at Elektros, apparently Eureka have delayed shipment for 2 weeks. Price wise, here you go! https://www.elektros.it/gb/en/coffee_grinder/coffee_grinder_eureka/


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks. Hmm the specialita is cheaper than the perfetto....I would have thought the bigger burred one would be the more expensive


----------



## ksuddell (Feb 19, 2018)

Both the Specialita and the Perfecto have 55mm burrs. The only difference on the Perfetto that I can see is the 'easy setting' wheel which, to me, looks like the addition of a colourful sticker sticker with more numbers. The Silenzio has the smaller 50mm burrs and analogue timer setting as opposed to the touchscreen on the more expensive models.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

ksuddell said:


> Both the Specialita and the Perfecto have 55mm burrs. The only difference on the Perfetto that I can see is the 'easy setting' wheel which, to me, looks like the addition of a colourful sticker sticker with more numbers. The Silenzio has the smaller 50mm burrs and analogue timer setting as opposed to the touchscreen on the more expensive models.


Not what it says on their site....only the specialita has 55mm burrs


----------



## ksuddell (Feb 19, 2018)

Looking at these again, the Perfetto does have a larger diameter dial than previous. I think RossP should be having words with Eureka as they copied his XL mod!


----------



## ksuddell (Feb 19, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Not what it says on their site....only the specialita has 55mm burrs


I'm sure I've read different somewhere. I'd be surprised if the top line Mignon has smaller burrs that the mid tier but we will see! Looking forward to user reviews on these new models


----------



## Fatso666 (Mar 9, 2018)

Was looking to spend part of my bonus on a new coffee grinder (pour over for now and maybe espresso in future) so it'll be interesting to see whether this is a good upgrade over the mignon


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

I am ready to push the button on a new Eureka grinder and then read the review on the Niche, my problem is would I really notice a better tasting coffee with the Niche, I love the looks of the Eureka grinders and it fits right in with my set up, like everyone I want the both of best worlds and the Niche has now thrown me a curveball.

any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Big Pete said:


> I am ready to push the button on a new Eureka grinder and then read the review on the Niche, my problem is would I really notice a better tasting coffee with the Niche, I love the looks of the Eureka grinders and it fits right in with my set up, like everyone I want the both of best worlds and the Niche has now thrown me a curveball.
> 
> any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


In theory the niche should be a significant step on from mignon in terms of taste with 63mm conical burrs vs 50/55mm flat.

Also consider the big selling point of the niche is it's zero retention and dosing features - it's pretty unique in its focus on single dosing designed from the outset.

As a mignon owner it's likely I'll be backing niche this week


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Kennyboy993

i think you are correct, I just need to get past the looks, I had it in my mind that I would have two blocks to Stainless Steel sitting side by side on my counter top, but it should always be about the taste of the coffee.

any idea when the Niche grinders are available for sale


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Kennyboy993
> 
> i think you are correct, I just need to get past the looks, I had it in my mind that I would have two blocks to Stainless Steel sitting side by side on my counter top, but it should always be about the taste of the coffee.
> 
> any idea when the Niche grinders are available for sale


I'm with you Pete - I will certainly miss the metal mignon he's been a faithful servant. I'll order niche in Black I think - today hopefully

Not sure about dates - dfk41 might know more


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'm with you Pete - I will certainly miss the metal mignon he's been a faithful servant. I'll order niche in Black I think - today hopefully
> 
> Not sure about dates - dfk41 might know more


I only know what we all do really. Last correspondence I had, suggested towards the end of June as opposed to June 1st. As far as I know, they are about to rigorously test the production model now, so perhaps the next update will give a little more info. I am not willing to pile the pressure up on dave, but for me, the thought process was this:

spoke at length with Martin (admittedly, I had come out of theatre about 5 hours earlier, was still under the effects of anaesthetic so probably said a load of things I should not have!) and enjoyed the enthusiasm that came from it. Researched Martins background a bit and could see a long line of successful inventions/items brought to the market. I used to be a big Kenwood fan in my baking days. Davec I have know for a canny few years and respect 99.5% of his thoughts (!) and after he and Martin meeting resulting in a prototype being left with dave to play with, the review was written and here we are. I trust dave and if he had found an achilleas heel we would know about it. I cannot see any point in niche making this, funding it then reducing the quality of any of the components as if they do, and dave spots it, we will all know.......but, life is a gamble!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Found elektros had posted a short video of the specialita in action....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Found elektros had posted a short video of the specialita in action....


Looks like it's still a touch messy but the clumps have gone.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

The question for me is whether the 55mm burrs are worth this over the range topper Perfetto, which perversely has 50mm

Also whether the digital display is a bit of a gimmick or really useful compared to the base model Silenzio or the old MK2.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Well guys I received a email from David at Bella Barista yesterday telling me I could now pre order as the shipment was incoming in the next few days, I have decided not to go with the new Mignon and have pushed the button of the Atom instead.

i decided that although I really fancy the Niche I think I will wait a year and allow other users to post reviews etc.. on the good and bad.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I received an email too.....trying to decide whether it's worth the extra over the original mignon


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Bugger it. I've bitten the bullet and ordered the specialita in tiffany blue.........will be my first grinder when it arrives.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Bugger it. I've bitten the bullet and ordered the specialita in tiffany blue.........will be my first grinder when it arrives.


Hope it's everything you're hoping for & more.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Hope it's everything you're hoping for & more.


Well my only reference so far is preground.....so fingers crossed


----------



## ksuddell (Feb 19, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Bugger it. I've bitten the bullet and ordered the specialita in tiffany blue.........will be my first grinder when it arrives.


Please let us know how you find it once you've got to grips with the mignon. I'm eager to read reviews on these new mignons but as they're still so new to market it'd be great to hear your opinion


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Machina have opened up for pre orders too


----------



## ksuddell (Feb 19, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Bugger it. I've bitten the bullet and ordered the specialita in tiffany blue.........will be my first grinder when it arrives.


 @jj-x-ray have you received your new mignon yet? I'm itching to hear what you think of it as there is a dearth of user information to be found on the new range


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Nope not yet.

Don't worry it'll be in the 'what the postie' section as a mystery box as soon as it arrives.... I'm in no hurry having managed most of my life with preground lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2018)

just about to buy a mignon mrk 2 as my first entry level grinder, is it still a good buy?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

athenalaura said:


> just about to buy a mignon mrk 2 as my first entry level grinder, is it still a good buy?


At the moment...yes.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

athenalaura said:


> just about to buy a mignon mrk 2 as my first entry level grinder, is it still a good buy?


The mk3 are being released right now, so unless you are getting a good discount on the mk2 I'd at least look into that if I were you.

R


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Mk2s don't look to be heavily discounted yet. They are approx the same price as the MK3 Silenzio (which is the bottom of the new range).


----------



## oceanrat88 (May 2, 2017)

Think I'm going to go for a perfetto after speaking to someone at Bella Barista, who definitely advises it is worth the extra layout! I have had a Sage DTP for the past month and am fairly new to home brewing. Anyone received one of the new models?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Magnifico (5̶5̶ edit: 50 mm diamond inside burrs) is 530 euro at stoll-espresso, wonder about the coating. With good burr alignment this might be a great little grinder - well done Eureka


----------



## Wajid (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm so excited - I've asked Machina to source me a yellow Specialita 16CR - this will be my first grinder :-D


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it worth the upgrade from a MK1 Mignon to a Silenzio? I know it's less clumpy, but is retention any better?


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a shiny red Specialita a couple of days ago.

After using an Iberital MC2 for 8 years, I can't believe how quiet this one is.


----------



## talal (Dec 15, 2018)

is the speciality worth the extra cash vs the cheaper models?


----------



## OTT (Jan 29, 2019)

talal said:


> is the speciality worth the extra cash vs the cheaper models?


I've got the cheaper Silenzio model, which I'm very happy with. Personally, I would only be considering the more expensive models if I was wanting to change the grind setting all the time (e.g. switching from espresso to caffettiera). The Silenzio doesn't have the digital display, and the grind dial is a bit fiddly, but that's not such a problem once you've found a setting that works for you.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

OTT said:


> I've got the cheaper Silenzio model, which I'm very happy with. Personally, I would only be considering the more expensive models if I was wanting to change the grind setting all the time (e.g. switching from espresso to caffettiera). The Silenzio doesn't have the digital display, and the grind dial is a bit fiddly, but that's not such a problem once you've found a setting that works for you.


10% larger burrs too.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## OTT (Jan 29, 2019)

For anyone who's interested, I've been using the Silenzio for about a month now.

THE PROS:

The body feels really well built and not at all plasticky.

I'm not an expert, but the grind seems quite fine and consistant.

Clumping is minimal.

There's virtually no spillage after the grinding stops.

It's still noisy, but far better than my old grinder.

THE CONS:

The plastic hopper on top feels quite flimsy (you'll need to handle this carefully).

The portafilter holder has very sharp metal edges that will scratch your portafilter (personally, I don't use it, preferring to grind straight into into a container sitting on on some scales).

The grind dial is quite fiddly (if you need to change the setting frequently, this might be an issue).

It's been a big improvement on my old grinder and I'd certainly recommend it to others.


----------

